# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Tajo - Segura. Nuevo trasvase aprobado. 109 HM3

## Nodoyuna

La Comisión del trasvase ha aprobado un trasvase de 109,1 HM3 para este trimestre de Abril - Junio. Hay que decir que 20 HM3 son para la recuperación de las Tablas de Daimiel.

Estos 109,1 HM3 se suman a los 44,5 trasvasados el trimestre anterior, ascendiendo entonces a 153,6 la cantidada trasvasada en la primera mitad del año.

Ahora mismo los pantanos de cabecera tienen 583 HM3 sobre 2474 de capacidad, lo que representa un 24%. De estos 583 se llevan 109, es decir se llevan un 19% del agua embalsada con este trasvase.

Personalmente me parece vergonzoso que estando la situación del Segura (35%) mejor que la cabecera del Tajo se trasvase una cantidad tan enorme de agua. 


http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...421192822.html

----------

